# Regulatory Compliance Category > Tax Forum >  Easyfile Update 6.6.2

## Christel

I have to submit another emp501 for 201408 and the system updated yesterday... but now it does not work at all...  does anyone else have the same problem?  

I've tried it on 2 pc's and both have the same same error - i.e. the little "watch" just run and run and nothing happens.   
Unfortunately there is no way to by-pass the update... you cannot open easyfile and chose not to update, it's an automatic update.

----------


## Beancounter

Apparently there is a problem with the update and SARS are working on fixing it. They said maybe by the end of this week. We just have to keep on checking if it works.

----------

Christel (13-Nov-14)

----------


## tax$$$

Hi Christel

It seems that SARS finally updated easyfile so that the Java versions does not clash with people using internet banking which requires the latest version of Java.  It seems that they did however neglect to include the latest version of Java in their updated version.

I updated my Java to the latest version (8.25) and uninstalled all previous versions.  I hope this works for you as well.

----------


## Christel

Hi tax$$$, Thanks.  I have now updated to Java 8.25... and uninstalled the old version I had... but easyfile still don't work... I'm going to try and uninstall and download the version again... I really hope that helps... eish, I"m so tired of this easyfile.

----------


## Christel

I have now re-installed 6.6.2... and while it was busy it told me that I don't have the correct version of Java and that the programme might not work... what now?  it still does not work, it opens the normal program, but it does not display the little pop up that ask for my login etc...

maybe I should leave it for the it guys to figure out on Monday....

thanks!

----------


## Roslyne

I have the same problem, and have tried everything nothing works? Help

----------


## tax$$$

I'm sorry that didn't work.  Did Java verify the version it was running after installation?

Otherwise, the safe bet may be to wait for the new update.

----------


## tax$$$

When you open the program and the login window does not display, are the tabs at the left click-able? If so, try clicking on update at the bottom left and see if anything happens.

----------


## Christel

@ tax$$$... everything works, it even says there is an updated emp201, but that still does not solve my problem... I need to get java 7 u67 back on my pc and there is no way I can get it on the internet.

----------


## JohnV

Very useful information here. Thank you :Embarrassment:

----------


## tax$$$

http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/ja...e-7u67-oth-JPR

you need to create an account though, but its free.

----------

Christel (17-Nov-14)

----------


## Christel

ok, thanks, tax$$$, gonna give it a try... my other pc updated 100% on the first try, so not sure what went wrong with my laptop.

----------


## Christel

ok, so now I have java 7 u67 again... and the screen pops up that I can re-input my logins... and that's where it's stuck ... maybe I should just restart and try again.  
As you know all pc's are male and they need to be "re-started" every know and then... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Christel

Thanks tax$$$ - ek het dit nou reggekry en dit werk weer 100%.

----------


## tax$$$

Eks baie bly!

----------


## Mike C

So what did you do to get it to work Christel?  I tried updating today and had the same thing happening.  It has been working fine for the last 2 years.  

I have Java 7 update 71 as well as the most recent Java.

I also do not get a log in screen.  Says it is working with no company selected.
If I try restore a backup from the left hand column it tells me error #3003

I have downloaded the program.  Uninstalled and reinstalled.  Get no errors on installation ... it when it opens the little clock just spins and spins, and then I can't close Easyfile via the traditional methods.

Something seriously wrong here!

----------


## Christel

Hi Mike C,
All our laptops had the same problem and we got it all sorted by doing the following:

Create an account on oracle.com and download java 7 u67 from their archives.
Although they say you can have different versions of java installed on your pc, I decided to uninstall java 8, so I only have java 7 u67 running.  Double check this by going onto your control panel and open java to verify the version is correct.
Then I uninstalled easyfile 6.6.2 and I ran version 6.5.2 again (which should still be in your downloads folder).
Then I restarted my pc - just for in case...

Then I clicked on easyfile and it immediately told me that there was an update available.  You then follow the prompts, i.e. make a backup of the data, then update - this is quite an update as it runs for a long time... It did prompt me to re-input my admin/user 1/user 2 info, but that's ok, as you just put in the same as it was previously. 

If you don't have the 6.5.2, let me know then I can share it with you via dropbox.

Good luck.
Let me know if you get it right.

Christel

----------

Mike C (22-Nov-14)

----------


## Mike C

Thanks Christel - you are a star!

I read on another forum that it needed Java 6 update 43 to work ... but I tried that and there was no difference.

Downloaded Java 7 Update 67 and VOILA! - all working well.  Didn't even have to re-install it!  Thanks again.

----------


## Christel

Great.  I'm glad it worked!

----------


## Justloadit

Disable all automatic updates of programs on your PC, half the problems will disappear  :Smile:

----------


## Christel

O yes, I agree with this Justloadit... but how?  My windows updated itself on the 13th November and those updates had an error on.... now every time I need to restart my laptop the updates run and then it uninstalls again... and the laptop forces me to restart every few days, just to repeat this whole 20 min installing/uninstalling procedure.  I have no idea how to get rid of it.

----------


## Mike C

I think that the only way to solve the repeating update problem is to restore your computer to a date before the update. This sometimes has to be done if the update process is interupted.

----------


## Justloadit

Not sure what version of windows you have, but it usually resides in the control panel, under security. Switch updates to off or manual.

----------

Christel (24-Nov-14)

----------


## gabrielleb

Thanks to the forum for everyone's help but seriously ,who on earth writes software for sars because it's absolute nonsense that we must waste our time trying to figure out how to actually make it work, when it should just WORK!have had so many problems over the years and the call centre is just no help at all.do they not test their software ? And if Java needs to be changed, why is there no notification on the website at least . Really makes me angry. Grrrrr

----------


## Mike C

Couldn't agree more gabrielleb!  I wonder how many work hours have been lost over people struggling to get the program to work.

----------


## MarVan

Same problem here.  I managed to get Java 6 update 67 back on my computer.  E@syfile still does not work.

----------


## Mike C

Hi MarVan,

Try Java 7 Update 67.  It worked for me!

----------


## Beancounter

> Same problem here.  I managed to get Java 6 update 67 back on my computer.  E@syfile still does not work.


I found this and followed the instructions. http://www.sars.gov.za/FAQs/Pages/2120.aspx

Easyfile is working fine now.

----------

Candyb62 (19-Jan-15)

----------


## Candyb62

Thanks goodness.  Thought I'd broken something.  I also get that ticking clock and then timeout error.  Will wait patiently for SARS to sort this one out.

----------


## Candyb62

Mine works too now.  Thanks Beancounter.

----------


## gabrielleb

Can anyone tell me if they have tried stars easy file on Windows 10 and what the story is with Java? It's not ideal that this programme requires old versions of Java as having Java current is essential for the security of computers

----------

